

The trouble with not being real-time - mmaunder
http://feedjit.com/blog/2009/the-trouble-with-not-being-real-time/

======
hazzen
I think the article's author is missing a key point - there are equally valid
reasons for taking 6 weeks. Say, it is company policy and Feedjit is not high-
profile enough to warrant going against a policy that errs on the side of
caution.

Or it could be the case that, yes, it does take 6 weeks to update the database
without doing some kind of emergency, invasive fix. But you know what? If you
wanted instantaneous fixes for "obvious" mistakes, you are either going to
need a damn good definition of "obvious" and be prepared to still handle
complaints when it doesn't work properly, or you are going to need to have
some person dedicated to this issue.

~~~
blueben
You haven't listed valid reasons, but rather arbitrary reasons. That's fine,
but let's paint them for what they really are.

I think it may be you who missed the key point. Large swaths of the web are
real time now. Content, metadata, relevancy, and reputation change in real
time. If McAfee wants to play in the same sandbox as all the real time kids,
it has to become a real time kid itself. If they don't, then they instantly
become useless and irrelevant in a real time world.

